# MAC Tour De Pink case on maccosmetics.com...



## user2 (Jan 10, 2006)

...filled with lots of goodies!

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD9  625

   * Prep + Prime: Lip
* Iridescent Powder/Pressed: Belightful
* Powder Blush: Mocha
* Eye Shadow: Black Tied
* Eye Shadow: Da Bling
* Eye Shadow: Dazzlelight
* Eye Kohl: Smolder
* Lip Pencil: Dervish
* Lipstick: Plum Dandy
* Lipstick: Politely Pink
* Pro Lustrelong: Lustrebloom
* Tinted Lipglass: Pinkarat
* Lustreglass: Garden



Who wants to be my Valentine!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 10, 2006)

Awesome.. but I already have 6 of the shades, and the traincase...


----------



## CaliKris (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_...filled with lots of goodies!

http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/products/sp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY15979&PRODUCT_ID=PROD9  625

Who wants to be my Valentine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
My Bday is Valentines Day...I think YOU should be MINE!!! hehehehehe


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 10, 2006)

I want it!!! But I Don't think that i'll wear half of the stuff in it.


----------



## Alannah (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow, I don't own any of that already... it's so pretty.

*wishes she had a sugar daddy*


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 10, 2006)

*Nobody loves me  - MAC Valentine's Pics*




For those who may still be interested, it's on the website.

*MAC Valentine’s Picks*

*http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/products/sp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY15979&PRODUCT_ID=PROD9  625*


----------



## user2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Already discussed here:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=36768


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 10, 2006)

Merged the threads so we could have Z's helpful link with VV's description. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks ladies!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 10, 2006)

how much is it?


----------



## peike (Jan 10, 2006)

makes me really want it


----------



## user2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueglitter* 
_how much is it?_

 
$280-ish IIRC!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 10, 2006)

Ohh how I want that ♥


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_$280-ish IIRC!_

 
Damn thats a lot! Thanks for that


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 10, 2006)

its on ebay already 

CLICK HERE


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 10, 2006)

oh goodness, anyone wanna buy for me and i'll pay them back postage and costs??? they don't send to where i live!!!! please pm me if you are willing


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 10, 2006)

damn, if the man unit and i weren't in the process of buying a new home, and thus scrimping every penny we have, i would soooooooo ask for that for valentine's dayyyy

the case is sooo cute! and several of the colors it contains are on my "want" list.


Has anyone bothered to add up the individual costs of the items just to see how much they'd cost if you bought them separately? obviously the case isn't free, but just curious.


----------



## shopgirl151 (Jan 10, 2006)

I spy a third lipstick in the photograph. Anyone know if that's a mistake in the photo, or if there's a mistake on the website?


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 11, 2006)

I showed it to my hubby and he said I could have it, sooooooooo happy right now


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 11, 2006)

*oooh purty!*

I seen this on the website and I was like "omg omg I want this sooooo bad...." And then I saw the price and I was just like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whoa...mucho dinero....which I don't have... I hate having leftover fin. aid money...it makes me want to buy stuff like this...


----------



## Monalisa (Jan 11, 2006)

OMG, how cute is that!!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Jan 11, 2006)

how much would just the case be in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## Catherine^ (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah i have been desperate for that case for ages but have no idea how to go about gettng one... I'm in brisbane.


----------



## Becki (Jan 11, 2006)

Oooooo that I soooo pretty! I have been wanting that forever as well!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 11, 2006)

For the gals in Australia, I got one when they came out in Saks and still waiting for it to arrive in the mail. Including postage - sea mail, it cost about 200 AUD I wish it would show up!!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 11, 2006)

i saw that yesterday. i was like oooo i want. but then i have some of the stuff already. but i want the case, hmm maybe i will try to get the hubby to buy it.. ha ha yah right!!!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 11, 2006)

so i was just curious and wanted to see what the actualy case cost. and so i added up all the makeup in the case. after that the case itself is 84$. and to think how much people pay w/out the makeup in it!!! i really do want this!!!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Jan 11, 2006)

200! ohhhhh i think i'll just wait until my mum goes overseas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *nods*


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 11, 2006)

ah that looks great! another aussie wanting that case hehe


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 11, 2006)

Isn't this available to win to all you US people?


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Isn't this available to win to all you US people?_

 

if so, someone please tell me how!!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 11, 2006)

i want it!! but i dont really care for some of the stuff inside.


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 11, 2006)

so anyone care to get one for me and i'll pay them back for all costs etc- shipping to new zealand??? please pm me if you can and i'll be forever thankful!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_if so, someone please tell me how!!!_

 
If you go on 'overview' it tells you! They have a huge haul to win every now and again on the website. Noone else notices it?
I can't enter though as i'm not from US..


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_If you go on 'overview' it tells you! They have a huge haul to win every now and again on the website. Noone else notices it?
I can't enter though as i'm not from US.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ha!!! i had no idea.. thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Scrangie (Jan 11, 2006)

I bought it.

I HAD to have that case.


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgirl151* 
_I spy a third lipstick in the photograph. Anyone know if that's a mistake in the photo, or if there's a mistake on the website?_

 
On the MAC website it says there is 3 l/s, the thied being fetish. 

I did the calculations for what the products alone cost and, if I did it right, it's 207.50.


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 11, 2006)

I know, i really want this...even though i have some of the stuff. I just really want the case...like really bad. But its way too much, especially with like 3 new collections coming soon.


----------



## fabbyabby (Jan 11, 2006)

Sak's in Boston still has the case empty, for $80 US.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 11, 2006)

how come they just don't sell the case by itself? 

if they did I would SO buy it...!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 11, 2006)

I wish i could swap the colors out.. I have already 8 items of this, but anyways it would be the perfect gift for a starters collection.


----------



## Krista (Jan 11, 2006)

I HATE the Mac website!!! It won't open for me


----------



## shopgirl151 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rcastel10* 
_On the MAC website it says there is 3 l/s, the thied being fetish. 

I did the calculations for what the products alone cost and, if I did it right, it's 207.50._

 
Finally, they fixed it! When I looked originally, or if you look at the OP, you will see only two lipsticks listed. 

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## kerri99 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_how come they just don't sell the case by itself? 

if they did I would SO buy it...!_

 
I agree with you! I REALLY want this case!!
Kerri


----------



## kerri99 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I wish i could swap the colors out.. I have already 8 items of this, but anyways it would be the perfect gift for a starters collection._

 
Most definitely! If I were just starting out, I would absolutely buy this! (still thinking about it, just for the case itself!!)

Kerri


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 13, 2006)

Pinkarat is a lustreglass i believe.. unless they have that one and a lipglass with the same name.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_how come they just don't sell the case by itself?   if they did I would SO buy it...!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kerri99* 
_I agree with you! I REALLY want this case!!
Kerri_

 
The case is for sale separately, $80.  It was a Saks exclusive.  Call around, they are still available and Saks will ship.  In fact, I'm sure the Saks here (in Tulsa, OK) still has some...  That's where I got mine!


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_The case is for sale separately, $80.  It was a Saks exclusive.  Call around, they are still available and Saks will ship.  In fact, I'm sure the Saks here (in Tulsa, OK) still has some...  That's where I got mine!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oh forreal? Thanks for the info!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oooh...I'm so calling in the morning (ok today is morning..), I'll call in the afternoon and see if they still have any in stock. This case is just way too cute to pass up!


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 13, 2006)

Just when I had decided that I was going to order it I went into the website and it said they were temporarily out of stock. That probably means they're sold out.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 15, 2006)

does anyone know if a maybe a Macy's would carry it? I mean it is on the website, and Macy's or whatever store it is that also carries MAC would have it....right?


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_does anyone know if a maybe a Macy's would carry it? I mean it is on the website, and Macy's or whatever store it is that also carries MAC would have it....right?_

 
You could call and check.  But, I highly doubt it.  It was originally a Saks exclusive (the empty case only), so I don't think other stores would be able to carry it.  Can you order it from Saks?  They are still available at some of the counters...  Or were you only wanting the one with all of the goodies inside?


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_You could call and check.  But, I highly doubt it.  It was originally a Saks exclusive (the empty case only), so I don't think other stores would be able to carry it.  Can you order it from Saks?  They are still available at some of the counters...  Or were you only wanting the one with all of the goodies inside?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


I REALLY REALLY REALLYYYYY wanted the case...but every saks i called either didn't carry mac or they were all sold out.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Which is why I was wondering whether or not Macy's might carry it...I really feel like calling saks in like another state or something and just see if they'll ship it to me...that case is way too cute!!!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 16, 2006)

Love the case, already have most of the colors. Guess its a good thing cuz theres nooo way thats in the budget.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_I REALLY REALLY REALLYYYYY wanted the case...but every saks i called either didn't carry mac or they were all sold out.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Which is why I was wondering whether or not Macy's might carry it...I really feel like calling saks in like another state or something and just see if they'll ship it to me...that case is way too cute!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm pretty sure the Saks here, in Tulsa (918-744-0200), and the one in Boston still have the TDP case.  They do ship them, and I've heard that sometimes they do it for free...


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_I'm pretty sure the Saks here, in Tulsa (918-744-0200), and the one in Boston still have the TDP case.  They do ship them, and I've heard that sometimes they do it for free...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks so much for trying to help! You're way too awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unfortunately for me I tried calling those places and they said that they were out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess I wasn't suppose to have this extremely cute case... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's ok though, I think maybe if I keep trying to call around I might have some luck!


----------



## trishee03 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_Thanks so much for trying to help! You're way too awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unfortunately for me I tried calling those places and they said that they were out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess I wasn't suppose to have this extremely cute case... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's ok though, I think maybe if I keep trying to call around I might have some luck!_

 
I called a Saks in Florida and got 3 of them for gifts.  They said they have 4 left.  Try this # 305-865-1100


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 17, 2006)

YAY!!! I called the saks in Boston today and bought the last one.  They said something about MAC recalling them.  That's probably for the valentines day pick right?


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 18, 2006)

They are sold out on the site now


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 18, 2006)

yea I tried calling florida but for some reason my phone didn't want to go through with the call...thank you for helping me out with the number though!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh my gosh, I had called the one in boston too and they said that someone had just bought it! haha...I was all aww poo...the lady was so nice and she suggested that I call around. 
So I did. I finally was able to get one! I'm was thinking to myself....ok next one has to have it. So I called Ohio and guess what!? Yup! They had ONE left....so I was like ok! I asked if I could order it and if they would ship and they do....it's getting shipped tomorrow!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (<~~ I felt like skipping around like that..hehe) so yaaaay! I get my beautiful case!!! so happy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks to the lovely ladies who gave me numbers of where to call!!! You're awesome!

Now this means that I can go on the site and order some stuff I've been wanting...(yay piggies!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2006)

I went and bought one day before yesterday. I have yet to even crack it open, but the case is adorable, at least?


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_oh my gosh, I had called the one in boston too and they said that someone had just bought it! haha...I was all aww poo...the lady was so nice and she suggested that I call around._

 
LOL!!! That was most likely me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I called early in the morning.  I was so glad that they still had one. I felt like skipping also. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 18, 2006)

*Still can't find one...*

I'm so happy you girls could find one!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm still looking for one. I live in Ontario Canada, so those stores you guys mentionned before don't ship to Canada. I'm just so sad about this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I don't have a traincase, and this one, I just fell in love with!! My husband said he would buy it for my birthday, and I just have to have it!! I don't have lots of money to spend on myself, since I'm a teacher, but this case would be my most prized possession! I so want it, and I can't find it anywhere!!! If there's anyone out there who could help me, I would be in your debt forever!! Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_I'm so happy you girls could find one!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still looking for one. I live in Ontario Canada, so those stores you guys mentionned before don't ship to Canada. I'm just so sad about this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I don't have a traincase, and this one, I just fell in love with!! My husband said he would buy it for my birthday, and I just have to have it!! I don't have lots of money to spend on myself, since I'm a teacher, but this case would be my most prized possession! I so want it, and I can't find it anywhere!!! If there's anyone out there who could help me, I would be in your debt forever!! Any help would be greatly appreciated!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The nice MAC lady in Boston told me that I guess the cases were being recalled back...so I'm guessing MAC is using those to make more of the v-day gift set thingys? I don't know, I could be wrong. 
If I even knew where the post office was around here (in a strange northern california town for school), I would so try to help you out with a case! I'm sorry....but if I find out where the post office is maybe I can help you out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or unless you have a friend or family member in the states who can help you out with the case. Like have them order it and then ship it to you, that could work too!


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_The nice MAC lady in Boston told me that I guess the cases were being recalled back...so I'm guessing MAC is using those to make more of the v-day gift set thingys? I don't know, I could be wrong. 
If I even knew where the post office was around here (in a strange northern california town for school), I would so try to help you out with a case! I'm sorry....but if I find out where the post office is maybe I can help you out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or unless you have a friend or family member in the states who can help you out with the case. Like have them order it and then ship it to you, that could work too!_

 
aaaaahhhhhhh....you are such a sweetheart!!! Unfortunately, I don't know anyone in the States...And yes, if you could help me out, I would be ever so gratefull!! I love Specktra so much!! It's like we're a big sorority, or a huge family. I would help out anyone from here. And yes, if you do figure this out, I would owe you sooooooooo much!! I know a few of you having been talking about the tour de pink traincase being available on the mac site, but since I'm accessing it from Canada, it only shows the stuff available to Canada, and not the train case, or even the train case filled with stuff, as I've seen on here lately. Wish it were...wish it were...Well, thanks so much, and I will be wishing you or anyone else can help me out!!!


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 19, 2006)

They completly sold out online and at my local counter and pro store!

Now my life will never be complete!!!


----------



## trishee03 (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_The nice MAC lady in Boston told me that I guess the cases were being recalled back...so I'm guessing MAC is using those to make more of the v-day gift set thingys? I don't know, I could be wrong._

 
I think you're right.  The lady from FL also said that the powers that be told her she "had to have these outta here by tomorrow".


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 20, 2006)

so pretty. love this traincase


----------



## misspresh (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_For the gals in Australia, I got one when they came out in Saks and still waiting for it to arrive in the mail. Including postage - sea mail, it cost about 200 AUD I wish it would show up!!!_

 
Ohh. I'm so incredibly jealous!

I might see if Saks NY has any left. I'm so in love with the case!


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trishee03* 
_I think you're right.  The lady from FL also said that the powers that be told her she "had to have these outta here by tomorrow"._

 

After calling around forever I found a sweetie in FL who went up to the stockroom for me took one out called NY and they said it was ok for him to sell it to me and he didnt charge me shipping. 

Now to wait til it arrives.....you cant imagine how many Saks I called,  and how many just said " sold out" and others who said " sent back sorry" ....I dont know if a commendation letter to Saks and MAC would help this MA at all but I should write one anyway to both to say what fantastic C/S I got from him for doing this for a little ole make up case.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, there is not one of those left in Ontario. All the Bay Stores that had them only had a couple, and they are all gone!! So, I'm still hoping to find one for my birthday.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















I'm never wanted something so bad and couldn't get it!


----------

